# BUYING PLANTS IN BASKETS????



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

ok here is the deal...my local lfs only sales the aquatic plants that are in the little black basket when you buy them... when you buy them and go to put them in the tank..do you have to take the plant with root ball and all out of the basket, or does the basket and all go into the gravel???


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

it is best to remove the basket and to remove anything that is covering the roots - sponge or rockwool


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

:nod: I agree.... see below.

Potted Plant Link


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

sprinter78 said:


> I agree.... see below.
> 
> Potted Plant Link


 good reference!


----------

